# Garage Project: Hops On Pointe AG recipe help



## AntonW (5/1/15)

Hi All,

Tried a delicious beer the other day. Garage Project: Hops On Pointe.

Has anyone tried to make this beer?

Cheers.


----------



## brianman (6/1/15)

From their Web page, Brewed with premium German malts, Nelson Sauvin hops and finished with a champagne yeast, the result is a pale gold lager with a crisp, clean palate, rich tropical fruit aromas and tight champagne bubbles., i'm not good at putting malts with descriptions, Just put this in Beersmith 
80% Weyermann Pils 
14% Weyermann Munich1
6% Weyermann Carahell 
 5.5 SRM
1gm/lt Nelson Sauvin @ 20, 5, & 0
~30IBU
not sure about Champagne yeasts, or you could use Ross' Sauvin Summer Ale recipe with a champagne yeast and see what needs changing.


----------



## AntonW (6/1/15)

Cheers Briby,

That looks it would make a beer pretty similar to it.

30IBU could be about right, but maybe a little less. I'll let you know when I get around to making it.

It's very fine lager, so I think it'll be pretty hard to get it the same without the exact recipe.


----------



## rocketpants (27/1/15)

I think it's key to get the dry finish and the huge nelson sauvin aroma. The champagne yeast and low mash temp would help with the dryness. I would probably have less munich in the grain bill

I was planning on knocking up a few 5L batches to play around with cloning this


----------



## rocketpants (28/1/15)

Another thought, When I was talking to one of the garage project guys at the local bottle shop he said they do an initial ferment and finish up with the champagne yeast to get the FG down to about 1.003, so I'm thinking an under-pitch of the initial yeast in the wort would be the way to go. I figure the OG should be in the order of 1.055 - 1.060


----------



## emza0114 (30/4/17)

Was thinking of brewing this soon does anyone have any feedback on how this turned out?


----------



## Lionman (2/5/17)

rocketpants said:


> Another thought, When I was talking to one of the garage project guys at the local bottle shop he said they do an initial ferment and finish up with the champagne yeast to get the FG down to about 1.003, so I'm thinking an under-pitch of the initial yeast in the wort would be the way to go. I figure the OG should be in the order of 1.055 - 1.060


I wouldn't under pitch if you want a clean ferment.

Just pitch a normal amount for your OG/batch size of your choice of lager yeast (S189 maybe?), when it gives up (probably around the 1.010 ballpark) then pitch the champagne yeast. It should get it lower as it will be able to convert some of the more complex sugars the lager yeast couldn't.


----------

